# Mit Button Klick neues Fenster öffnen.



## hamburger_jung (6. Okt 2005)

Hallo Zusammen !

Ich bin neu in der Java Programmierung und habe eine Frage zu SWT. Und zar möchte ich gerne ein Button Menu mit drei Buttons erstellen. Bei Klick auf einen Button soll sich ganz einfach ein separates neues Fenster öffnen.

Den Button habe ich ganz normal definiert:

```
sendenButton = new Button(this, SWT.PUSH | SWT.CENTER);
sendenButton.setText("button1");
sendenButton.setImage(SWTResourceManager.getImage("umschlag.jpg"));
sendenButton.setBounds(184, 1, 92, 90);
```

Welchen SelectionListener o.ä. muss ich denn nun übergeben, damit er ein neues Fenster für mich öffnet. 
Steh glaub ich nen wenig aufn Schlauch. Schon Mal vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe. 

Mit vielen Grüßen aus Hamburg
hamburger_jung


----------



## ronny (6. Okt 2005)

Hi!

Am schnellsten geht das, wenn du dem Button 
einen SelectionListener hinzufügst...

dort kannst du in der Methode #widgetSelected(..)
eine neue Shell öffnen...


----------

